# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  ex-soldier who injects himself with homemade muscle-bulking brew

## David LoPan

Freakish ex-soldier who injects himself with homemade muscle-bulking brew faces having "bazooka arms falling off" - Mirror Online

WTF are these kids thinking today. Would rather be "famous" than healthy. This quote from him floored me. Within a month I got 106,000 subcribers in my Instagram. I love to be recognisable."

----------


## hammerheart

Where I'm from we would say "arms stolen from agriculture".

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

Lidocaine, oil, and BA does not make muscle it inflames it.

Guy is a fucktard that couldn't afford synthol.
Name a lift, any lift and I would kick his ass at it and I am no powerlifter. He is a weak twerp with fluffy "muscles"

I would rather be fucking huge than not be. This will tax me but at least my arms will be strong and not useless like his. People are retarded.

----------


## almostgone

Very sad that someone craves recognition so badly that they would do that to themselves. :Frown: 
Hope he finds himself and learns to appreciate anonymity.

----------


## Obs

The really terrible thing is, I didn't watch the video or read the article. I made all my prior accusations on assumption after seeing his arms. 
Now I read the article and realize I was entirely right. The idiot even talks about how mich cheaper his homemade synthol was.

----------


## 1moreset024

What's the point?

----------


## Obs

> What's the point?


These synthol guys actually think they look good. 
Reverse dysmorphia.

----------


## BOPJohnDoe

Another idiot injecting synthol into muscle tissue to inflate it like a balloon full of liquid. Dumbass.

----------


## RussianBot

> Another idiot injecting synthol into muscle tissue to inflate it like a balloon full of liquid. Dumbass.


For the life of me, I cannot get my head around this. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Definitely working his way up to Darwin Award winner.

----------


## Couchlockd

The article called him a "body builder"

More like "body mutilator"

----------


## clarky.

What a prick, it just look horrid ffs.

----------

